# Curiosidad



## wblack (Mar 31, 2017)

Hola compañeros estaba tiempo sin venir por éstos lugares. Les quería preguntar si alguno sabes qué es esto. Me lo encontré en la terraza de mi edificio y parece como un pararayo. Está conectado a la toma de tierra mediante un cable y la sustancia de dentro es como negra y con poros gordos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2017)

Antena interestelar galáctica *esoterica* ?¿?¿

Podría atajar "estática" , pero un rayo partiría la losa del techo después de vaporizar el cablecito . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 31, 2017)

Es para hacer funcionar el AA con la energia disponible en el eter.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Mar 31, 2017)

Extraña antena FM con los planos de tierra al revés (¿?)


----------



## dearlana (May 5, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es para hacer funcionar el AA con la energia disponible en el eter.


----------



## cuervobrujo (May 5, 2017)

Yo lo que haria es cortarle el cable, que esta conectado , y esperaria a que aparezca el marciano a re-conectarlo y le preguntaria para que es eso...


----------



## morta (May 7, 2017)

Tenes algun Radioaficionado de vecino??
Se mudo algún vecino del edificio en malos términos con el consorcio?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 8, 2017)

Podría ser un intento de arbol de navidad que la parienta ordenó tirar por la ventana.
Y lo ataron para que no se lo llevaran.

Ooo... alguien ha visto un "invento milagroso de energía libre" por la web y lo ha duplicado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2017)

Pero ésta vez *si* le dió resultado !!!


----------



## yosimiro (May 8, 2017)

Se vé claramente, como el 3º pin está vencido en su eje, y mal orientado.

Reparar, y luego verificar funcionamiento.


----------

